# SA Fishers Group Poll



## Gator

I am hijacking this idea from Bleans Tassy Poll.

It would be great to get as many of us together as possible for social and fishing too! As with Bleans idea the poll is for the month and then if everyone would respond with a suggested place I can coolate(sp?) it all and try to organize it. Also, indicate if you would be interested in an overnighter. Maybe organize to meet up on a Friday night and spend the weekend.

There are those of us for whom a weekend is not an issue; however, you that have to work thru the week, I would expect, would prefer a weekend.

Looking forward to your replies.

Duncan


----------



## Yakabe

Hey Duncan,

Any month should be fine, so should not be a problem for me. Weekend preferred.

Wallaroo has a couple of good Caravan parks and there is a lot of opportunity down the peninsula so that would be my suggestions. Maybe Marion Bay or Innes National Park or Pondalowie.

Yakabe.


----------



## water_baby

i guess october will be the easiest, just cos its the closest!

adrian, will be in contact about a trip up your way in the next fortnight, maybe Price again, or Pt Riley for snapper, squid and salmon (which i hear is going OK at the moment :wink: )

and all other SA boys, if you wanna come, ill put it up in "fishing trips" when we work something out. Saturdays are now good for me (lacrosse is over) so it mite be a goer.

either way, ill be in touch


----------



## Gator

As Jacko is busy for the next two weeks - How about we target the weekend of the 8th of October. Looks like there are 5 of us ready and able so far. Drum it up with the others.

I favour an overnighter and Yakabe says there is a couple of good caravan parks close by to Wallaroo. If tenting is a pain I am sure we could go in on a cabin and share the costs?

Are we getting there?


----------



## Mattdogger

Reckon the 8th sounds good. I'd be happy to camp, or cabin it don't mind. Just saw the kingfish on the back of sun paper caught at the powerstation up that way.... blimey!! Catch that in a yak! :shock: 8)


----------



## Yakabe

8th of October is good for me as well. Lets hope the weather turns it on for us. If it is going to be Wallaroo, l will get all the accomodation options and post them for everyone.

Water_baby, give me yell when you want come for a fish. Weekends probably best at the moment. There have been some nice salmon caught at late, quite a few ruggers in close to about 45cm, and plenty of squid. Problem being is the weather has been terrible for the kayak. I have done quite well from the rocks though, with a 60cm salmon and a few ruggers in the last 2 weeks. With the blow, weekend just gone I am hoping that it will have brought some bigger snapper in close this evening. The jetty has been producing some snapper to 4kg as well.

Yakabe.


----------



## fisher

Gday fellas - you can pencil me and Scupper for that weekend provided the weather is ok. Being school holidays it might impact on accommodation options a bit?? Haven't been out much lately so am really looking forward to it!


----------



## JW

G'day Duncan

Great Idea, But I wont be able to make it this time due to family commitments.

Have been fishing the port river most weekends over the last few months and catching good numbers of 30cm+ bream (things have improved since the last time we went out). If you, or anybody else, would like to join me for a session, just send a PM.

Enjoy the trip.


----------



## Yakabe

If we can get this to go, hopefully we can get us some good points in the October fishing comp and put SA on the top of the list for that month. This will mean Saturday will have to be the comp day for us. This will give us extra incentive to crack onto some big stuff. :wink:

Yakabe.


----------



## scupper

Hey Yakabe,
Seeing that it's your home turf, where do suggest we launch (albeit weather dependent)?
I was (boat) fishing off the point between Moonta Bay and Wallaroo last w/e and could see Bird Island.
Do you know much about this area for fishing as it looks a likely yak spot.

Regards Scupper


----------



## Jacko

i will be in whyalla on a fishing charter that weekend in a stink boat


----------



## Yakabe

Hey everybody,

In light of Scuppers question I thought that I might put a couple of maps up of places we could venture.

Map 1 is of Bird Is. I have not fished here myself but yesterday I spoke the guys at Compleat Angler. On the map they were saying that best bet is to take the road marked B. on the map. This will get you very close to the main points of interest. Road A. will get you to within about 1km. I will have to get exact instructions. The guys said that if you head out past the mangrove area and on to the rocky island at the end, you will catch salmon, kingfish, whiting, drummer and tommies + your reef fish. They said to be careful of the tide as it rips over the rocks and they see the occasional shark out there also. Closer in there is whiting, gar, ST's, crabs, squid and snook to be had on the shallower areas.

Map 2 is of Riley. I have put down 3 possible launching areas. I have not kayak fished up here yet but I LBF regularly, and I know the fishing can be excellent. Spot A. is probably our best shot as there is plenty of room to park the fleet. This will give us a shot at Black Rock which is a very good reef area that is a good spot for snapper. Spot B. has smaller area to park but could be worth a try. It would give us access to my spot x that has this year produced a 6kg, and a number of around 40 - 45cm ruggers. There has been at least 1 10kg, and another couple of around 6kg snapper caught here. There are lots of squid and often large schools of salmon. I have spoken to an old timer who said that the area used to be very good for big whiting also. Spot A. is the Pt itself. This would give us access to the hut which you will often hear about in the paper/fishing reports etc. I am not sure how far it is off the shore but apparently there are some nice holes that are quite close. Those with sounders should be able to assist. Directly off the hut is a great squid fishing ground that a lot of locals fish. South of Riley there are lots of good squid fishing also.

Aside from that we could fish Wallaroo bay, which would be more of a specticle for the locals. But there are some good snook, whiting, gar and squid to be caught. The marina has started to pick up for bream and sometimes you will see kingfish, mulloway and salmon trout caught here. And of course the jetty. A few legal snapper caught at night at the moment, even though my fish yesterday at the jetty, saw me mixing company with seals and dolphins.

There is also Cape Elizabeth.

Regards,

Yakabe.


----------



## fisher

Here's a couple of pics of some options in that area. Unfortunately googleearth is not very good for the Wallaroo area, so have used the SA Atlas.


----------



## Gator

Hey Yakabe: have you had the opportunity to check up on the local accommodation? We might want to book in ASAP just in case there are many school holiday makers in the area.


----------



## Yakabe

Hey Duncan,

Hear are a couple of links to the local caravan parks with prices. Both seem to be quite nice and have beach frontage.

http://www.parks-sa.com.au/obhcc.html

http://www.parks-sa.com.au/wnbcp.html

I am also going to speak to a fella I know today about his holiday shack. So will get back to you soon.

Yakabe.


----------



## fisher

Are there any ideas on where and when we should meet? Scupper and I will aim to leave southern Adelaide at about 0400am, so we can be there and ready to go around 0700am (unless a later start is wanted). here's the tide times for saturday 7th and sunday 8th...

Saturday: High 0507am 1.27m; low 1129am .42m; high 1727pm
Sunday: High 0517am 1.45m; low 1201pm .34m; high 1751 1.10pm

looks like a reasonable high tide coinciding with late afternoon saturday, might be a good Pt Riley option?


----------



## Yakabe

In a previous post I said that I would talk to someone with regards to a shack in North Beach. It is free for that weekend and would cost $150 a night.

If you guys are interested in this please let me know.

Yakabe.


----------



## fisher

Gday Yakabe - at this point in time Scupper and I are planning to use his camper in one of the caravan parks - but let us know if any beds remain available for the saturday night in case we want to look to something a bit more comfortable.


----------



## Jacko

damm sounds like a good trip and im busy fishin on a stink boat


----------



## Yakabe

OK here is a tentative intinerary for the weekend, weather depending.

At a pre-arranged time we meet in Moonta, probably at or near the servo on the way into town. We then head down to Bird Island for a morning fish and a look around. We come back into Moonta for lunch (great pizza at the La Cantina down on the water near the jetty).

We head up to Wallaroo for an afternoon fish north of Riley (Fisher the picture that you posted is a great place to launch, north 500m of good squid, salmon, whiting and snapper fishing and 500m south to a good squid area) as the tide high and time is a good one. Then back to my place for a BBQ etc. For those who are "keen" we could also fish the haven or channels in the marina for bream and who knows what else after dinner (the marina always seems to turn up suprises, lately just legal snapper and some small mulloway have been caught).

Sunday we head over to Price and head into the estuary system (if you want some crabs there are plenty so bring a net). A great place for SP's, but HB's will collect weed. The channel for HB's would be good though.

Any comments on this.

Yakabe.


----------



## Gator

Yaka: At this point Mattdogger and I will be coming up on Friday morning I think, that is if I can get him to take a day off. He says we can sleep in the bed of his ute.


----------



## water_baby

bugger me fellas :lol: its all organised!

ill be coming up saturday morning, and will meet you guys at Moonta. What time??

as for sleeping arrangements saturday night, im gonna look into an on-site van, or just a tent site for the night at one of the caravan parks.

the proposed itinerary sounds tops. we also have the option of the magazines if the trip to bird island is too rough/impractical due to winds etc.

looking forward to finally hitting the water with you guys


----------



## Yakabe

Hello everyone,

It looks like things are shaping up.

OK I have had a little brain freeze it would seem and said to meet at Moonta when we only need to meet at Wallaroo. So I went down and checked out the access to Bird Island of which as long it is dry will be no problem for 2wd. There is only one place we will need to take it easy but is no problem.

Probably the best place to meet is at the jetty carpark as it is very easy to find and will give us access to many options. Fisher and Scupper are coming up early and Mattdogger and Duncan the day before, so water_baby if 7am is not to early lets make it for then. Bird Island was a bit of a suprise. Should be great for a fish even if the wind is up as today it was still fishable even in a stiff breeze. I guess because for the most part it is very shallow until you get to the end.

Here's to appeasing the weather Gods and of coarse the fishing Gods for next weekend.

Yakabe.


----------



## Gator

As no one seems to be keen on the cabin idea, barring all other options, Mattdogger, my son, and I will be pitching a tent at the North beach caravan park, barring no availibility, and then we will have to go to plan B what ever that might be.

We are going up on Friday morning and with any luck and wx depending will be coming back on Monday morning. This is depending on Mattdogger having a general meeting of his board and beeing allowed to have Friday and Monday off


----------



## Mattdogger

After a consultation with the board of MDA Electrical, I have convinced myself that yakking beats working!!! I am on for friday morning through till Monday. Happy to hit the caravan park and pitch a tent etc.

Jacko - Stink boat..... hmmm, there may be more kayaks than boats!!

To the rest of the gang. BLOODY BEAUTY!!

Sounds like we should book a site in the caravan park asap! I reackon we will all fit on one site if the cars and trailers aren't an issue to park. What do you think yakabe? I know Duncan has a trailer and car, not sure if my ute is needed, don't know whether the other boys have got a trailer or not.... Maybe two sites?

Looking forward to a wicked trip.


----------



## Mattdogger

Just saw the weather for next weekend. Sweet as!!!  

Sat and Sunday both in high twenties!!! Hopefully the wind will drop off a bit for us! 8)


----------



## Gator

Matt: don't talk to me about wind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattdogger

Ok Duncan. We take the wheelbarrow with the motor. Tenting it doesn't bother me. Single bed matress in the ute is yours for driving, plus snoring!! :lol:

I have the esky which will keep block ice for a week... I have gas latern and a gas bbq for cooking all the fish we catch. Should need very little else besides good weather and no wind!!!

Any other Adelaide yakkers, get in on this......
:wink:


----------



## fisher

looking forward to it guys......don't know how the old body will stand up to it - I'm totally knackered after 4 hours on the water today  its got to be good for you...isn't it :?:


----------



## Mattdogger

Hey guys, the north beach caravan park has sites available, we are booked in on an unpowered site 14 bucks a night. The address is Pamir Court Wallaroo. 8823 2531.

Sounds like there are plenty of sites available. 8)

Powered sites are 22 bucks a night.

See you at the jetty 7.00am Saturday morning!!!


----------



## Yakabe

Yes it has to be good for you. Any exercise is good exercise. The weather is looking good, lets hope the wind can be nice to us.

As mentioned before in a previous post I would like to have a BBQ at my place here at North Beach, so are there any vegetarians amongst you, otherwise it will be mystery bags and burgers.

I did a trip down Bird Island today, didn't really take the fishing that seriously as it was more a scout. But in saying that I caught a couple of ST's on the way back in. The launch very easy, paddle easy and the area looks very good. Hopefully the fish will oblige.

See you all at 7am Saturday at the jetty.

Mattdogger and Duncan, what plans do you have for Friday. I am supposed to work, but will see what the rest of the week has in store.

Yakabe.


----------



## Gator

yakabee: Matt and I will leave here around 0700 Friday morning. I need to go and visit the Complete Angler store and then we will go and get set up and the caravan park and then go for a fish somewhere.

BTW, I will have an extra yak available if anyone would like to paddle it. It is a Malibu eXtreme but does not have a rudder. Rod holders are installed. Would be good if someone wanted to use it so that it does not get left in the caravan park unsupervised.

Anyone want to bring a friend along? Will need their own PFD etc.


----------

